# emachine DVD-RW drivers



## mdock2003 (Apr 11, 2007)

My sister in law just got an emachine W3107 and we had to do a system restore on it because the previous owner had removed a lot of system files that she needed. Now that the system restore is complete, the computer no longer has the drivers for the LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-1635S DVD drive or the multimedia audio controller. I have used all the restore disks (the OS disk and the complete system restore disks) and still we get nothing. The device manager recognizes that the devices are there, but they can not be accessed in Windows (XP Home Edition). I have tried emachines website, various forums, AMD's website, Lite-on, you get the picture, and still no driver for these two. The computer has came to her with no modem so I can't access the internet with it (I have to use my computer and transfer everything via flash drive) so I can't have it check to see if it can find the drivers. I have tried to install a modem in it, but without access to the DVD drive it hasn't worked. 

Any Help would be greatly appreciated.
Michael


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Mdock2003, Welcome to TSF!

Does this help? http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/FIRMWARE/Lite-On/LiteOn-SHW-1635S.shtml Download it and take it on a floppy or usb thumb drive. install. good luck


----------



## mdock2003 (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually I have tried several times to use a driver off of my flash drive, but the exe program says there is no drive to detect. (sorry I should have mentioned this in my original post) So I am kind of at a loss. I have had to install the drivers for DVD drives before, but I have never ran into a situation where it just woulnd't install. I know the drive works because we used it before the restore. The compter is working fine other than the fact I have error 39 codes on the DVDRW and the mutimedia audio controller and they are not working. (FYI we had to do the restore because the previous owner had removed all the integrated audio/video drivers, as well as a few other programs, and put in his own PCI cards with drivers. Once he removed them there were no drivers for the integrated audio/video)

Michael


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you tried to go to device manager and use the Roll back function? 

Right click on My Computer/Properties/Device Manger/Hardware 

Select your CD Device, Right Click/Properties/Driver

Then select roll back driver.

Hopefully this will work for you. If not uninstall any driver that is there and try to update the driver pointing it to your USB drive (where the driver is).


----------



## mdock2003 (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried to roll it back but because I did a full restore, due to various issues, there is nothing to roll back to. 
The driver is a flash and isn't recognized when I try to direct it there, but if I run the exe for the driver it doesn't find the DVDRW drive. So I'm sort stuck at this point. 
I am thinking about uninstalling everything that has to do with the DVD, Audio, burning, etc, reset the machine and reboot. That way maybe windows might recognize it as if it were new and install it properly. 

I have seen this problem mentioned on severa boards, but every one suggested just reinstalling the driver, which is the first thing I did. No luck. 

Michael


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Have a look at this

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320553


----------



## mdock2003 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, I am going to try that.

One weird thing did happen when I went home for lunch. I deleted all of the burning software, uninstalled the driver for the DVDRW and mulitimedia audio, then rebooted. I put in the *my copy *of windows XP (it's an actual copy of windows not the restore CD that comes wiht an emachine) hoping I might be able to pull a driver off of it and it miraculously recognized the drive. I put in a DVD and it worked great. 
So I thought I was pretty smart and installed the mulitmedia audio driver and restarted... they were both messed up again. I restarted put in my copy of windows and it worked again, If that CD is not in there it won't recognize it at start up and I still have no sound. But I can have a seperate sound card that I can install so I can get around the sound issue.

Now here are some of the things I have found out.
1. I downloaded several different DVDRW drivers specifically for this model emacine and when I try to install them (at times when the DVDRW is recognized) they say they are the wrong drivers. They are the same model number, but mine has a YGRS or something like that at the end. Thus I get the message that they are not compatible.
2. Every time I install the audio driver for it and have to restart, it still says the audio driver is wrong. I tried several different version and get the same thing.

Any ideas as to why?

Michael


----------



## mdock2003 (Apr 11, 2007)

ok I got the name on that wrong... the DVDRW is:
Lite-On DVDRW SHW-1635S YGS4

I can not find a driver for a YGS4 and so far all the others tell me they are wrong.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I am going to get some help on this, not sure mate.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.emachine-upgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket754/fick8mc51g_downloads.shtml
For the audio *when* you are ready.

Since it reconized your xp disk-

try a sfc , with the boot order changed to the disk

To run the system file checker, you will need to put in a windows disk.

go to the run box on the start menu and type in:

sfc /scannow ( sfc if not recognized ) [ space between c and / ]

hit enter

The dvd burner should be pinned as master, with a decent/new 80 wire cable.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

One thing to add if the above post does not solve your problem. 
E-machines have had lots of problems with power supplies.
Please download the program below and post your voltages and temps.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

How did you go Mdock, any luck. It is always good to let us know if you resolved this so that next time the issue comes up, the tech support people can help another person in the same way.

cheers


----------



## Timothyritter (Nov 25, 2007)

I just put the DVD drive from my emachines computer in this older coumputer it's a gateway and I need the drivers to get it to work right.


----------

